# Sticky  Attention Call Makers and Others....PLEASE READ



## Admin

Hey everyone,

We wanted to take a second and make everyone aware of some changes that are coming to the site. For quite some time we have allowed commercial sales of calls and other items on the open forums but this is coming to an end. As we grow, we're seeing more and more of these types of posts and eventually the site would just be overrun with people selling things.

You can read more about it here:

http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/17204-welcome-to-the-advertisers-corner-please-read/

We will begin to "Clean up" all of these old commercial posts over the coming days and we ask that you refrain from making commercial posts in the future unless you're a paid advertiser. The link above explains this in greater detail. We ARE willing to barter with our call maker members or other's who don't sell huge volume or otherwise don't want to pay for advertising. Please contact Don Armbruster at [email protected] for additional details on this.

Thanks a lot for you understanding and support. We're hoping these changes will have a positive impact on the site and also provide a more enjoyable experience for all.


----------

